# Let's get some Project Cheesecake going, shall we?



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Started cheesecaking a few minutes ago. Haven't found anything yet... I'll keep you guys posted

EDIT: Also do note that something was removed from RAZRX that doesn't allow you to get past the "setting up Motorola service account" step. So for now you'll have to use stock.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Found 6.11.748 update, 57.1 MB on half of the servers. Nothing else. Hm, this must be the soak that's rumored...


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

Aren't a lot of Bionic owners hating life because of cheesecake right now? Didn't it take everyone who updated with it off the upgrade path?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

All they have going on is that their kernel & such are ahead of the new OTA, so they have to wait for the OTA to catch up to them. The RAZR only has the soak coming up on the servers, it looks like.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

If you take any leaked OTA from cheese cake you need to know if you don't already know they are illegal OTA's and once you update your phone with one of the leaks you will be knocked off the upgrade path with noway back. You'll be knocked out of ice cream sandwich and all upgrades. Ice cream sandwich on this droid razr phone will be awesome and a shame to miss out on. they say the developers will find a way to upgrade once you knocked off the upgrade path but will they be able? Yes probably but the kernel they will not be able to upgrade if Motorola doesn't give out a signed kernel to upgrade or downgrade. I Just wanted to give you all a warning before you screw your phone up and be hurting after its finished. take my word for it i learned the hard way on another phone but ill never do it on my razr. Some of the roms are ok but i heard allot of people hurt there phones with the roms because the rom developers would put scripts n stuff in the roms that can screw up you hardware. some rom developers are trust worthy but not all of them. Liberty is a good rom and the dev that created theory is good. do allot of thinking before you try roms and especially before taking leaks because of the locked boot loader.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> If you take any leaked OTA from cheese cake you need to know if you don't already know they are illegal OTA's and once you update your phone with one of the leaks you will be knocked off the upgrade path with noway back. You'll be knocked out of ice cream sandwich and all upgrades. Ice cream sandwich on this droid razr phone will be awesome and a shame to miss out on. they say the developers will find a way to upgrade once you knocked off the upgrade path but will they be able? Yes probably but the kernel they will not be able to upgrade if Motorola doesn't give out a signed kernel to upgrade or downgrade. I Just wanted to give you all a warning before you screw your phone up and be hurting after its finished. take my word for it i learned the hard way on another phone but ill never do it on my razr. Some of the roms are ok but i heard allot of people hurt there phones with the roms because the rom developers would put scripts n stuff in the roms that can screw up you hardware. some rom developers are trust worthy but not all of them. Liberty is a good rom and the dev that created theory is good. do allot of thinking before you try roms and especially before taking leaks because of the locked boot loader.


False.


----------



## Pixelated (Dec 1, 2011)

If you flashed Mork & Mindy you'd be voiding warranty also..lets not forget rooting voids...but even if...just and, or if your rooted just update ota ...lol God! !!

~Tapatalk~ Simplified Android


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

darkrom said:


> False.


 FastBoot should fix that, but you guys don't have that yet?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> If you flashed Mork & Mindy you'd be voiding warranty also..lets not forget rooting voids...but even if...just and, or if your rooted just update ota ...lol God! !!
> 
> ~Tapatalk~ Simplified Android


There are no public documents stating that rooting voids your warranty. Anywhere.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> If you take any leaked OTA from cheese cake you need to know if you don't already know they are illegal OTA's and once you update your phone with one of the leaks you will be knocked off the upgrade path with noway back. You'll be knocked out of ice cream sandwich and all upgrades. Ice cream sandwich on this droid razr phone will be awesome and a shame to miss out on. they say the developers will find a way to upgrade once you knocked off the upgrade path but will they be able? Yes probably but the kernel they will not be able to upgrade if Motorola doesn't give out a signed kernel to upgrade or downgrade. I Just wanted to give you all a warning before you screw your phone up and be hurting after its finished. take my word for it i learned the hard way on another phone but ill never do it on my razr. Some of the roms are ok but i heard allot of people hurt there phones with the roms because the rom developers would put scripts n stuff in the roms that can screw up you hardware. some rom developers are trust worthy but not all of them. Liberty is a good rom and the dev that created theory is good. do allot of thinking before you try roms and especially before taking leaks because of the locked boot loader.


False +100


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Is everything i said 100% false? Why? I couldn't care less what you do with your phones. Its true that people can write scripts to do things you will not like. Jrummy took over everybody phone when he was developing for the droidx and people was upset about it but Jrummy came into the forums and told everybody he was sorry and felt bad over it. he said he was trying to show somebody what the script he wrote will do and he helps other people to learn how to develop and write scripts. i think he had a timer in his script and he forgot to stop it in time and it took over everybody phone. Yes you can write scripts to do you harm and to say im incorrect about that is just stupid. You know about virus, spy ware, steeling information, n carrier IQ and that not all that can be written. And people did have their hardware harmed from some roms. I never had any roms damage my hardware before. The rom developers all do give you warning before downloading for a reason. I do know Jrummy and the team liberty devs is safe though i used his roms for along time. The ota leaks are illegal and not stable enough for public use.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> The ota leaks are illegal and not stable enough for public use.


They are very stable. Do your research. I am referencing updates from the "test" servers that they use when they are preparing for a soak test, which goes to thousands of phones, and are semi-finalized. Please do not state your opinion as fact on matters of which you are not even informed.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

That what i said about jrummys script is true. he was showing the script to a friend he was teaching and he had the script open and he got busy doing something and forgot about the script and the script opened the Google search on everybody phone and started to type stuff in the search box and the browser launched and went to Google search. i'm not saying false info. Motorola was telling me about the ota leaks are illegal and they are not stable because they are in the process of being developed and not stable enough for public release. i did have some roms i tried that sucked my battery life from 100% charged to complete dead in under and hour. i dont know what it was but i was thinking it might be the supercharge they put in the roms that drained my battery quick. and there was also people over Motorola that told me they where using roms and the roms hurt there hardware. this statement "There is not one instance of this on popular forums such as Rootz, XDA, etc. Obviously you should not blindly flash things from people/places you don't trust, but claiming that there are trusted devs in our community only here to harm our software or track our movements etc. etc. for malicious reasons (and namedropping them with slanderous claims) is very serious " that you said to me i wasnt doing like you think. i was making a point because people where calling me a lair. i don't care if you people get mad or not.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> this statement "There is not one instance of this on popular forums such as Rootz, XDA, etc. Obviously you should not blindly flash things from people/places you don't trust, but claiming that there are trusted devs in our community only here to harm our software or track our movements etc. etc. for malicious reasons (and namedropping them with slanderous claims) is very serious " that you said to me i wasnt doing like you think. i was making a point because people where calling me a lair. i don't care if you people get mad or not.


You were making a point with no basis that had nothing to do with what we were talking about.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Ask Jrummy if you want he remembers im sure. He give you proof. I know roms killing my battery life quick will not hurt my hardware. I dodnt know if it was supercharge or not that drains it fast. if that is the reason is there a way to turn it off?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

supercharger usually ~helps~ battery life but ok


----------

